# How do I tell a shrimp molt from a dead shrimp?



## Ebonbolt

Found A couple shells like ten minutes ago that belong to my amano shrimp. I tried to look for them, but because the tank is very densely planted, I only saw three of the five that should be in there. I tested my water, and everything is fine; my GH is a bit low at 3, but I don't think thats enough to kill the shrimp. They were all there this morning when I fed them, and I didnt notice the shrimp eating something dead... So, is it safe to assume that the shells were molts? Also, on one of the shells it looks like the head component opened up, and something crawled out of it, so I'm guessing that is a molt. Am I right? And for future references, how can I tell between a molted shell, and one that died and was picked clean by the other shrimp?


----------



## Nicklfire

yup you bet, molts are usually clear... shrimp DO eat them.

If it was a dead shrimp, the cherry's anyways turn like a .. whitish color..

I'd say it's safe to assume molting


----------



## Nicklfire

Here is a molting:










DEAD shrimp


----------



## Ebonbolt

So it is a molt. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jobber

You should observe your shrimps after you do a water change. Pretty neat seeing them in the act of molting.


----------

